# Breakfast



## Julio1436114543 (Nov 27, 2007)

This morning is the 1st time I have managed to eat breakfast within an hour of waking up, it was the smallest bowl of rice crispies you have ever seen with a teaspoon of splenda (anymore and I would not have been able to see the rice crispies:lol.

I try and eat breakfast in the morning but before I know it I have the whole bowl of cereal or the entire sandwich in my mouth but I have not swallowed a thing and cant I just spit it out., I find it very hard to eat in the morning before about 10am and need at least 2 hours after I wake up.

I know breakfast is a very important meal, and would like some advise please.

I can get down a protein shake with a small amount of oats if I mix it with a litre of skimmed milk. It takes me a good hour though.

Any suggestions on how to train my mind to swallow solids in the morning would be appreciated. I'm almost sure it is a mind over matter thing.

Thanks

Julio


----------



## Julio1436114543 (Nov 27, 2007)

How this landed up in the ladies section I have no idea??

mods please move


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Rice Crispies are loaded with sugar, I'd stay away from those if I was you.

Yes it is a mind over matter type thing as my partner never used to eat breakfast in the morning, but he's started doing it now, even if its just a protein shake with a banana.

Best breakfast = Protein Shake + Water + Oats + Peanut Butter

Failing that...... Hypnosis?


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

As you soon as you wake, get up and walk through to the kitchen make a shake up and down it, dont think about it. Your body is screaming for Protein at this point.

If all else fails Like BabyYoYo said use Hypnosis. 

Geo


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

Go see your doctor... i would if i had that problem 

(mind you im hungry all the time)


----------



## Julio1436114543 (Nov 27, 2007)

BabyYoYo said:


> Rice Crispies are loaded with sugar, I'd stay away from those if I was you.
> 
> Yes it is a mind over matter type thing as my partner never used to eat breakfast in the morning, but he's started doing it now, even if its just a protein shake with a banana.
> 
> ...


Thanks folks I have been trying since last year Nov to eat breakfast of anysort, as I said there might have been 25 actual rice crispies in the bowl, My wife eats it so I thought I would try that.

I cant explain it I feel hungry but I cant swallow and end up chewing a mouthful of food and eventually spit it out.

It must defiantly be a mind thing as 2 hours later I eat like a horse.

I am taking protein with a small amount of crushed oats, with a litre of skimmed milk, but that still takes an hour to get down me.

I will try thickening it up slowly and see how it goes, if that don't work then maybe it is worth a shot getting hypnosis.

It never bothered me for 30 years still I started weight training and realised it was a very important meal if not the most important.

Thanks for the advise GEO and Baby yoyo


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

Geo said:


> As you soon as you wake, get up and walk through to the kitchen make a shake up and down it, dont think about it. Your body is screaming for Protein at this point.
> 
> If all else fails Like BabyYoYo said use Hypnosis.
> 
> Geo


true, once the shake is down ya urll be hungry in minutes


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

train yourself, get used to it. start small and build up. Myself i'm usually starving in the morning, mid morning too, lunch im peckish, dinner, supper... omfg im always hungry


----------

